# Navarre Pier



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone catching anything to speak of . Last week was pretty slow, I wanted to go this week. Just wondering what kind of tackle to bring.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Call the pier. 850-936-1794. They will give you all the info you will need, :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty much only bonita and whiting. Some bluefish and redfish as well.


----------



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know this is very late but the seem to be catching Bonita and some sharks


----------

